# faucet



## selmjl (Feb 18, 2009)

delete


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes.
Love,
ILPlumber


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Afternoon,
Yes.
They sure do.
Have an awesome afternoon
~Wet Head


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, at the plumbing factory in America.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Va. Plumber said:


> Yes, at the plumbing factory in America.


Hey, that's where I get all my supplies from too!:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The domestically made ones are the ones made here by domestically working faucet makers.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I heard there's a 50% discount thanks to the stimulus package. Got to keep the faucet makers working.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

I knew we could give helpful advice to DIY's...it feels so good


----------

